# Yellowfin popping out of PV starting from Dec 9



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The trip is only three days away.
I bought a PVC tube and caps from Home Depot to make a rod case for PV trip.
The length is just over 7' and it weighs about 4.95 lb with two caps.
I am going to put two popping rods in the PVC tube and put two two-piece jigging rods in a carry-on rod case.
I need only two popping rods and two jigging rods on this trip and I don't want to bring my heavy rod case.


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

get the rubber sewer caps with the hose clamps, that way TSA can have a look easy.

I have flown all over with my po'tubes, cheap and strong

with rod socks and some foam in each end, have never had any problems

UPS and Fed ex will ship them too


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Go get em Kil good luck!! FISH ON!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

leaving PV


















*Dec 10*

banana ?









The best way to overcome banana curse is to eat. 









I hooked up the first tuna on the boat on Heru Skipjack popper using Black Hole Cow Special popping rod.
I thought it was small and I decided to fight without using a harness. But I realized it is not a small tuna while fighti ng. I saw the fish in deep color. it was a cow !! But for some reason, she didn't fight hard and I could gain line slowly.
But she pulled the hook within 20' from the boat. 


















When I checked the lure, 250 lb split ring got opened slightly. It tells how heavy drag I was using. 









I had another chance to fight a tuna. This time it was on bait. It was a good chance to fight a cow using 7' rail rod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

first cow on the boat.









Then, cow stared bites here and there. I would say most tuna were over 200 lb and a few tuna were 180 lb - 200 lb.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Capt Keith searched for birds in the afternoon and found them around 2:00 pm.
As soon as we approached near birds, tuna hit whatever thrown. But tuna were moving very fast.

Heru Skipjack was proved again as a hot lure for yellowfin. 


















After chasing birds for a while, Capt decided to drift again and bites with smaller tuna were steady.




























I used bait to test Black Hole Two-piece rod. Two-piece rods are designed to carry on on a air plane.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Dec. 11*

We had cool stiff wind from north all night while drifting in deep. It looked cold front passed through and I was concerned bites might be off.
In deed, bites were not as good as yesterday and most tuna caught were smaller in 150 lb - 180 lb range.

Denna got bruise from yesterday's fight.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*popping time !!*

We made a second drift without any bite. So Capt Keith decided to look for birds and it didn't take long to find feeding birds.










More fishermen participated in popping this time. As soon as we cast poppers/surface iron, the bites were instant.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

bait fishermen also had instant bites.



















We decided to go home while tuna were biting hot. What a finish !
How can you expect more than this for two days fishing. 
Mission is accomplished.









I feel very fortunate the trip to enjoy excellent fishing with great guys.
I hope I have another chance to fish with them. I already told them to contact me if they want to fish giant P.E.I. or big bluefin in Cape Cod. Thank Matt for the invite.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Now that is a heck of a report!! Nice pictures!! FISH ON!!


----------



## MrClown (Mar 1, 2012)

*fishing and coffee*

Fishing and coffee, does not get much better. Looks to be an impressive trip. Fantastic photo's, I'm envious.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Always enjoy your reports Kil, and miss fishing with you on the Texas boats


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Kil , glad to see that thee popping craze is starting to pick up on SD LR. shortly soon everybody will be popping ...no live bait lol 
Awesomew work as usual


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow what a report, nice cows!!


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

How do i get invited to the next fishing event?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Outstanding Photo report. Would love to go on a trip like that in my life.
Did ya take any video of this trip?

Thanks Kil
*U Dunn GoouD!*


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

*great photos*

Outstanding photo documentary! Really enjoyed this thread and seeing those cow YFT's laid out on the deck. Looks like great fun!


----------

